

More Ed Catmull/Pixar on creative process, at the Economist [2010] [video] - jeremyw
http://economistevents.pb.feedroom.com/economist/economistevents/oneclipyellow/player.html?fr_story=a74b1a498ea281b404b0698b9f3103f8fcd6f6d2

======
jeremyw
Scott Berkun extracted some notes.

[http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/inside-pixars-
leadershi...](http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/inside-pixars-leadership/)

